# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  What makes Enchi an Enchi... and What makes GOOD ENCHI

## Aes_Sidhe

Going in little bit different way with my starting collection (i'm not buying obvious morphs like pastels or spiders as my first snakes) I put My eyesight on Enchi Morph now... Not because of great look (can find dozen basics morphs looking way better) but because possibilities that morph give You.

And I have dilemma.. I dont really know much about this morph so I have Question to You fellow herpers... 

What You looking for when you buy Enchi???
What Qualities are desired???
How Enchi changes with ages???

PICTURES OF YOUR ENCHI REALLY APPRECIATED!!!

And witch breeder in your Opinion have best reputation to produce best Enchi

----------


## Jerhart

I like a reduced pattern with some nice orange...

----------

LOSTCOAST_BALLZ (01-25-2011)

----------


## jallenfl

Let's talk enchi.
for a long time enchi's were called enchi pastels this was a misconception in the idea that they were another genetic line of pastel. These so called enchi pastels were noted mostly for the fact of their somewhat pastel look but mostly do to their reduction and banding traits in pattern. Later it was decided these were not pastels at all but just enchi's and so goes that story.

Now with most ball python morphs in mind you want to look for lighter color lots of yellow orange sides in this case and overall lighter coloration. Another trait sought after is reduction and banding that is clean and uniform.

Now with that said look for a while research enchi's look at lots of pics and choose the one you like. The above is what I look for. It may not be what you like after looking around a bit.

Good luck to you and your future endeavors friend... peace J

----------


## jben

> And witch breeder in your Opinion have best reputation to produce best Enchi


I really like the enchi's that MMX (mookfu?) produce  :Good Job:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (01-25-2011)

----------


## coldbloodaddict

The more Orange the better!!! I also like ones that have a lot of blushing.

If they dont look great as babies they usually wont look good as adults.

Here's some pics of my breeder males progression..







Here are some others I have produced with him.







I really like this girl!

----------

ace_singapore (01-25-2011),_Aes_Sidhe_ (01-25-2011),_jben_ (01-25-2011),Spechal (05-19-2018)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> The more Orange the better!!! I also like ones that have a lot of blushing.
> 
> If they dont look great as babies they usually wont look good as adults.
> 
> Here's some pics of my breeder males progression..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice... I really like second one...Hmm... If my Granite girl prove this year Enchi gonna be must have for next season I saw your Enchi Granites.. That what put me in Enchi direction in first place...

----------


## Louis Kirkland

Nice color, banded pattern and absolutely no spots are the main points we are focusing on with our Enchi project.  Here's a few pics of the nicest example we've produced so far.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (01-25-2011),_angllady2_ (01-25-2011),_jben_ (01-25-2011),_jsmorphs2_ (01-25-2011),LOSTCOAST_BALLZ (01-25-2011),_Sarin_ (01-26-2011)

----------


## mainbutter

Wow Louis, planning on producing any females like that this year?  I've been looking around for someone who consistently produces top notch banded enchis!

----------

_Louis Kirkland_ (01-25-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Nice color, banded pattern and absolutely no spots are the main points we are focusing on with our Enchi project.  Here's a few pics of the nicest example we've produced so far.


That's a very Very nice Enchis.. Thank you for Input and shared Pictures. :Very Happy:

----------

_Louis Kirkland_ (01-25-2011)

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Man those enchis are really beautiful. Im still in the search for an enchi to add in my collection. Hope I find somethin closer to the ones posted above.  :Smile:

----------


## LotsaBalls

Gotta get me some Enchi

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

I dont like blushing in enchis for some reason solid bands are awesome, reduced pattern. will be getting an enchi soon. enchi butters are HOT!

----------

